#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 700 Checklist for Plant Completion

## javan_117

Dear all,


I'm looking for "API 700 Checklist for Plant Completion".
Can anybody help me?

Best regardsSee More: API 700 Checklist for Plant Completion

----------


## Nabilia

API Publication 700 2nd Ed. Sept. 1981 - Checklist for Plant Completion 17pgs.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## javan_117

Dear "Nabilia",
Thank you very much.

Best regards.

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks

----------


## nizami

thanks 

Best regards.

----------


## hbili

This is useful. Thank you!

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing, although a withdrawn document it is very usefull as reference material.  Thanks !!!

----------


## Chepetto

Hi,
thx, still working and needed ;-)

best regards,
Chep

----------


## stressed

Link no longer valid. Can someone kindly re-upload? thank you

----------


## Noppakhun

please upload again, thanks

----------


## veeravanniraghu

Pleas upload again,thanks in advance

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Find attached

----------


## hamed aboeyad

thanks for you :Semi Twins: 

See More: API 700 Checklist for Plant Completion

----------


## hamed aboeyad

thank you

----------


## Muhammad Hashim Bhutto

Thanks for sharing

----------


## hamzatoon

Thank you very much.

----------


## catelsan

Thanks mate, good job :-)

----------

